# Can anyone give me more about the e-cigarette brands?



## AllenKobe (24/11/14)

Hi, every girls and boys. i want to buy a Christmas gifts to my father. He has smoked for 22 years, i search the Internet about the e-cigarette. It can help smoker to give up smoking. My friend told me a good site insharevape.com 

Can you give me more advice about electronic cigarette brands, which brand is better? Thank you!


----------



## Andre (24/11/14)

From what I see on that web site their technology is somewhat old. Hit and miss if those will guarantee stopping smoking.
My recommendation for your dad would be one of the following:

Joyetech all-in-one egrip: http://www.myvaporstore.com/Joyetech_eGrip_Starter_Kit_Ecig_20W_p/joye-egr.htm OR
iStick (http://www.myvaporstore.com/iSmoka_Eleaf_iStick_Box_Mod_s/224.htm) with the Mini Aspire Nautilus (http://www.myvaporstore.com/Eigate_Aspire_Nautilus_Mini_2ml_p/ap-mna-k.htm).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AllenKobe (2/12/14)

Andre said:


> From what I see on that web site their technology is somewhat old. Hit and miss if those will guarantee stopping smoking.
> My recommendation for your dad would be one of the following:
> 
> Joyetech all-in-one egrip: http://www.myvaporstore.com/Joyetech_eGrip_Starter_Kit_Ecig_20W_p/joye-egr.htm OR
> iStick (http://www.myvaporstore.com/iSmoka_Eleaf_iStick_Box_Mod_s/224.htm) with the Mini Aspire Nautilus (http://www.myvaporstore.com/Eigate_Aspire_Nautilus_Mini_2ml_p/ap-mna-k.htm).


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

